# 35mm film scanners???



## sloweye (Jan 4, 2009)

Has anyone got one? was thinking of getting one.

Or dose anyone know about them, do they scan the Film or just the negitives?

im thinking of going back to my film camera so if they scan the actual film it would be worth me investing.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 4, 2009)

Very expensive. I've looked into the possibility of investing in something similar for 8mm and 16mm.

I don't know the costing for a 35mm system but here's an example of an 8mm set up (30 000 euros) 

Digitize 8mm Movies With The FlashScan8 - Retro Thing


----------



## Foxbat (Jan 5, 2009)

It's just occurred to me that you're talking about stills. My default brain process is to think about film (ie. moving pictures) in which case the info I provided in my previous post is of no use to you whatsoever. Sorry


----------



## Wybren (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a canon one that can do up to 6 negatives at once, only 35mm ones though, cause I couldn't afford a medium format one. What they do is scan the negatives as positives, the also act as a normal scanner. Some I have found I need to fiddle around a bit with to get the right look but so far so good, I don't know that I would go back to a 35mm camera film though, it is too much of a pain in the behind to do the scanning in. I picked it up for $190 aud or 92 GBP.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 5, 2009)

It was just a thought realy as my digital slr is c**p and i have a realy good film one (i have a few cameras and the canon is the best) with all the kit. i want to bring the quality of my shots up abit and i've never had that quality from the digital that i have from the 35mm.
 I found a scanner, but it says 'film and negitive' scanner in the ad but i cant seem to find out if its the film roll or just the neg's.

Cheers..


----------



## Nik (Jan 5, 2009)

IMHO, there's a fair range of dedicated, yet inexpensive USB 2.0 slide / neg scanners about, but watch out on the pixel number...

FWIW, where you get your 35mm 'pots' developed, can you ask for transfer to photoCD ?? Here, it is usually ~ £ 2 option *IF* done at time of processing & printing...


----------



## sloweye (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah,the local Tesco dose it, i was hopeing that i could find one that actualy scans the film reel and not the negs so i could do it at home. been looking aound on line and Canon do one for around £120 found it on a couple of review sites so i am waiting for emails to see about avalibility. 
Cheers..


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 5, 2009)

How would you scan the film reel rather than the negatives?  The film reel can't be exposed to additional light prior to processing or it ruins the film.  

Or are you wanting a continuous string of the images, rather than 5 or 6 in a row like the negatives?

Maybe I'm just not following.  

Me, typically, I have a photo CD made when I have my film processed.  The CDs I get typically have the images in uber!hi-resolution, and they have to be scaled waaaay down to upload anywhere so it doesn't eat the bandwidth and memory of a site when they load.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 5, 2009)

The one i'm looking at has the proper box. you insert the whole reel, as it is when removed from the camera then slot the whole lot into the machien. Without reading the hand book i dont know how the magic happens.

(my digital eats batteries, the run down so fast you loose the shutter speed, my Film SLR dosent have this issue)


----------



## Wybren (Jan 5, 2009)

Slow, What is the model you are looking at? Cause as far as I know the best canon scanner out at the moment is the 8800F which does 12 negs at a time but is still a flat bed, the only other thing they have which is like what you describe is the microfische which doesn't do 35 mm. The only things I know of that will do the whole role like that is the big machines we have at work, which you still need the chemicals for.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 5, 2009)

its an older one Wyb, it a FS2710 comes with a thing that looks like a camera that you load the film into.


(click me)


----------



## Wybren (Jan 5, 2009)

UM there is no drivers for that above windows 98 because 2000 and xp didn't put in the supports for that sort of device. That was a good scanner when it came out, but you are better off spending your money on the same one as I have (the model below the 8800f) With the FS2710 you still have to get your film processed at in chemicals and they are still cut. this is a review on it

Canon Film Scanner FS 2710


----------



## sloweye (Jan 5, 2009)

I did look in to that on another forum and found this reply to just that question



> I had the same problem with this scanner on windows xp the solution can be found on canons website in australia go to products.scanners.small office-home office .canoscan fs2710 and download drivers for 95/98 me nt fs270-v364 and this will work on xp well it did for me



I shall be looking into that more closely before i buy, they also have links to some other sites where they have overcome the proble. I've not looked them up yet but i will


----------

